# Floor mat holder question



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

So I am the second owner of my Cruze. The previous owner wasn't too kind to the floor mats resulting holes and stains, thankfully its not on the carpet just the mats. For now I have taken them out and replaced them with some universal fit ones from Amazon. They're smaller than the OEM mats so those little posts that held the old ones are now just sticking up unused.

My question is: Can those little tabs that were used to hold down the OEM mats be removed/install (if I decide to get some Wheathertech liners)


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

I am not certain how Weathertech does their mats specifically, but do know a few other higher end/cost companies use the same peg holes to position the mats. Bought a set of mats from Auto Anything for my daughters car awhile back that are made to floor specs and have "humps" where the floor mat pegs are to secure them.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

May I issue a warning of possible serious injury or death with Aftermarket or mats from other years. I had an OEM Hyundai mat with a different post setup come off and jam the accelerator pedal. The Sonata took off and I flew off the road at a high speed, almost hit a tree


----------



## Michigan (Feb 6, 2018)

I have a set of Weathertechs coming in the mail today. If you want, I can let you know how they hook up, and how secure they are.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Yikes! Seriously though, my Saturn had an issue with the oem driver floor mat sliding flrward when wet/frozen but it just kept the clutch pedal from depressing fully. It never tried to kill or mame us! ?


----------



## gliderdriver (Jan 7, 2018)

The WeatherTech mats use the existing OEM little posts in the floor.


----------



## car54 (Dec 24, 2017)

*floor mats*

we added a full set of Husky floor mats to our 2017 cruze sedan. the fit is very good. the drivers side mat snaps over the floor fittings. front and rear mats have lots of pins on the bottom to keep them in place.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have Huskies in a Gen I and they use the pegs. If you remove them there will be a hole in the carpet where "stuff" can get in. I'd leave them or better yet, dump the aftermarket and buy a set of factory matts from the want ads here on the forum or just get Huskies/Weathertechs and never look back.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

I agree with Blasirl. I think sometimes people assume that OEM equipment is all gold plated and very expensive but I got a replacement set of mats for my 2010 Malibu a few years ago from a dealer and they were about 75 dollars for a complete set. If anything, the irritation was that I had to buy a whole set. My drivers mat was by far the worst and the rear seat mats were like new but still it was cool having new mats in an 80K mile old car.

Our 21014 Cruze has 93K miles and the mats have held up extremely well as has the leather and other interior bits other than the little rubber fingers in the cup holder, most of which have fallen out. We also replaced the retention clip for the drivers sun visor. A very tiny inexpensive part.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

As others have stated, the WeatherTech FloorLiner driver's floor mat uses the existing posts. However, WeatherTech's TechGrip retention devices are first attached around the posts; these make contact with Velcro on the underside of the floor mat to hold it in place.


----------



## cabaniss (Dec 27, 2014)

All,

Regarding the Aftermarket floor mats /liners. I have purchased models from several manufacturers in the 40 years I have been driving and the Weathertech system I purchased for my 2014 Cruze is the highest quality and easiest to install. Yes, they use the factory pegs and have an exact fit. There is no risk of movement or any hazard of interference with the foot controls. The best accessory I have purchased to date.

Dale in Virginia


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your input and advice!

I'm incredibly stubborn and am not a fan of the plastic look/feel of Weathertech (or other equivalent brand) liners. I'm aware that they provide unmatched protection to the carpet and are well worth the price. But it wasn't what I was looking for. I wanted mats that; 1) used the factory pegs to hold them in place; 2) were carpet; 3) matched and/or complimented my jet black interior. I finally found the mats I was looking for from a company called "FitMyCar". 

Based out of Australia, Fitmycar produces mats and liners for cars of all makes, models, and years. They try and match the OEM floor mats and use any factory installed retention system. The mats are offered in three different thicknesses and can be customized by using different color thread, edging, or carpet. They offer FREE SHIPPING even to the US. Fitmycar offers a 100 day satisfaction guarantee, and with three tiers of thickness there is a 6 month, 2 year, and 3 year warranty for each level.

I ordered my mats on 2/11/18 and received them on 3/2/18. Seeing as the mats are custom made as well as shipped from Australia, I knew I wasn't getting them in a couple days but the wait was well worth it. I went with a black mat, black edge, and black thread and they fit perfectly and the color matched better than I could've imagined. They are dimensionally identical to my OEM mats. I ordered the "executive" (tier II) thickness and it looks similar to the OEM carpet. They front mats clip into the pegs in the foot well and the rear ones just sit on top of the factory carpet. The mats do not have the cone shaped "nubs" to grip into the carpet but have a rough rubber backing. Since the front ones are held in by the pegs I wasn't worried about them. I don't think the back ones moved around more than the factory ones but they have a pretty snug fit as so it didn't change my opinion.

I'm a happy customer and highly recommend giving these guys a look if you're in the market. If I ordered new ones from GM it would have been around 120 USD after shipping. Fitmycar offered FREE SHIPPING from Australia via DHL, and the mats themselves were 99 USD, which is for all 4 mats. Fitmycar offered a 10% discount so my total was 89 USD.

Simply put in a pro/con list

PRO: 
* Fits perfectly 
* Looks Great
* Customizable at no extra cost
* different thicknesses (at different costs)
* Free Shipping
* Reasonable Price
* 100 Day Satisfaction Guarantee
* Wear through warranty

Con: (Why it shouldn't matter)
* Long time to receive product (It is customized and shipped for FREE from Australia, of course it will)
* Lack of "nubs" on the backing (Doesn't make a difference in my opinion)

So if you're someone who knows that the good things in life take a little more time and want to upgrade your floor mats, give Fitmycar a look. 

Here is their website: https://www.fitmycar.com/us/


----------

